# The Devin Harris watch thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great first game for him, let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

What a way to debut with your new team eh.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good for him - they're giving away Devin Harris t-shirts to Sunday's game, too much pressure? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great stat line for Devin coming off the bench.

Did he play the PG or 2 guard for NJN?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What were his numbers?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> What were his numbers?


21 points
7-13 fg
3-6 3pt
4-5 ft
1 reb
5 ast
1 to
1 stl
2 fouls


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

7-13 for 21 points (3-6 from 3's)
5 dimes
1 STL

All that in under 21 minutes.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

He would play that way in stretches here, but the kid has been put in a position where he has to succeed. 

Add one letter to the preceeding sentence and it reads:

...the *kidd* has been put in a position where he has to succeed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you kidding us ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Hopefully he can keep it up, he's a perfect fit for the Nets.
heh what happen to my rep power? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Hopefully he can keep it up, he's a perfect fit for the Nets.
> heh what happen to my rep power? :lol:


It's called negative rep. When you post something useless, croco takes away your rep.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good game for him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's called negative rep. When you post something useless, croco takes away your rep.


:lol: it's been like that for a few days now. I don't think it was croco.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: it's been like that for a few days now. I don't think it was croco.


But it's fun just picking on croco..... the Dirk HOMER.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Edwin, Edwin, Edwin ...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> 21 points
> 7-13 fg
> 3-6 3pt
> 4-5 ft
> ...


wow


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> wow


You sound hardly impressed :whistling:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think he will ever get 15 assists in a game though. He isn't a better passer than Vince or Marcus, at least thats what I got from him last night. He is more of a 2 guard trapped in a pg's body


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HB said:


> I dont think he will ever get 15 assists in a game though. He isn't a better passer than Vince or Marcus, at least thats what I got from him last night. He is more of a 2 guard trapper in a pg's body


Hopefully he'll be used as a 2 guard then....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hopefully he'll be used as a 2 guard then....


Wow, there's a concept!

He'd be so tired of practicing his jumper, he'd need bionic elbows! But it does make you wonder if after developing an outside game, he could use his speed to create space and become a scorer.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Wow, there's a concept!
> 
> He'd be so tired of practicing his jumper, he'd need bionic elbows! But it does make you wonder if after developing an outside game, he could use his speed to create space and become a scorer.


A mini Manu?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

croco said:


> You sound hardly impressed :whistling:


I was impressed enough to respond, but no impressed enough to type more than 3 letters at the time


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A mini Manu?


I was thinking more along the lines of A.I. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Career high 13 assists in a loss. :raised_ey


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like the freedom on offense helps him to create more, but the lesser quality of his teammates hurts his shooting percentages. I'm actually surprised he had 15 assists in a game, good for him though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Looks like the freedom on offense helps him to create more, but the lesser quality of his teammates hurts his shooting percentages.


As we know, that's the path to stardom for many - even though it's not right. I think it was written a couple of years ago about Devin's stature had he been playing for a lesser team, but he said at the time how much he preferred winning to personal accolades. 

Who knows, maybe he got out just in time? :thinking2:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

HB said:


> *I dont think he will ever get 15 assists in a game though.* He isn't a better passer than Vince or Marcus, at least thats what I got from him last night. He is more of a 2 guard trapped in a pg's body


 :greatjob: :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:rofl2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He still isn't a good passer if you compare him to elite point guards.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn you Omega for finding that lol. His passing has improved, but then that will also happen when you have a guy like RJ whose off the ball game is excellent and you have guys like Vince and Boone to finish.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

HB said:


> Damn you Omega for finding that lol. His passing has improved, but then that will also happen when you have a guy like RJ whose off the ball game is excellent and you have guys like Vince and Boone to finish.





> Lawrence Frank enjoys watching the New Jersey Nets run up and down the court and win games with triple-digit scores as much as anyone.
> 
> Getting to the playoffs is going to take a little defense, and the Nets continue to search for that, even in victory.


I guess it's easier to put up numbers when defense is put on the back burner...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh no denying that. The defense is abysmal. Its free for all out there


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is unbelievable. A FULL season for $299 AND a signed mini ball from Devin Harris....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:whofarted


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*waits for Edward to come in and talk about balls"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They say he is the new face of the franchise


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> They say he is the new face of the franchise


You know your franchise is in trouble when Devin Harris is supposed to be the face of the team, he can't carry a franchise.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> *waits for Edward to come in and talk about balls"


NT's left nut is bigger than a couple mini balls combined....

I guess hence the suicide watch:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkIryQ6Paqg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkIryQ6Paqg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

w...t....f....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not THE face of the franchise, but hopefully a face of the franchise. 

Devin, RJ and Boone?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ is likely a goner


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

HB said:


> RJ is likely a goner


Point taken. :whistling:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkIryQ6Paqg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkIryQ6Paqg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Dude - I was eating breakfast when I watched that!!!!!!!!! :azdaja::curse::mad2::rant::upset::rocket::mrt:uke:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

^^ Thats what I feel like on a daily basis. ^^


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> ^^ Thats what I feel like on a daily basis. ^^


Props to you for having somebody handling your balls daily....


----------

